# need info. about nova scotia



## blisticdude (Mar 18, 2014)

hi friends
i need to know that after filling the "NSNP-100-Application-Form" is it needed to fill all the checklist of cic documents in advance before getting the sponsorship? if yet is it necessary to show police clearance certificate, show liquid funds, and pay fee of cic in advance?


----------



## tolbertlindsay (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, don't worry I will give more updates on this once I got information.


----------



## blisticdude (Mar 18, 2014)

tolbertlindsay said:


> Hello, don't worry I will give more updates on this once I got information.


ok buddy.. thanx...


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Please share information with me too... Thanks in advance.


----------

